# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Ép Thủy Lực cần giúp đỡ !

## nzhuhu

Chào toàn thể anh em trên diễn đàn. Chúc anh em Giáng Sinh vui vẻ và Năm Mới đầy hạnh phúc.
Mình đang tìm cách ép bột nhang vào khuôn, lực ép khoảng < 200kg nhưng ép chậm. Xy lanh ép có piston là 100, cây ty thì nhỏ hơn. Muốn có con cóc đap chân để tiện lợi.
Mình ko biết nên mua và lựa nguồn dầu ở đâu, hay nơi nào làm ra 1 bộ uy tín dùm mình. Có dạo qua các website thì thấy có các loại nguồn mini nữa.
Nếu các nguồn mini đó áp dụng được cho mình thì máy sẽ nhỏ gọn nhưng mình chả biết tính như thế nào, phép tính lực.
Dĩ nhiên với tinh thần DIY thì mình cũng từng thấy có anh hay bác nào đó bán 1 bộ nguồn trên diễn đàn nhưng ko nhớ.
Nếu mình mua từng cái như vậy thì phải lấy gì làm chuẩn để làm ra bộ ép của mình.
Xin cám ơn anh em thật thật nhiều.
PS: Mình từng hỏi các nơi làm máy nhang thì họ ko mặn mà với loại khuôn mới của mình, nên phải tự làm các đồng chí ah.

----------


## Nam CNC

xy lanh phi 100 , lực nén có tầm 200kg thì dư sức dùng khí nén cho nó nhanh và sạch , cớ chi dùng thủy lực làm gì cho phức tạp.

cách tính lực là tính tiết diện xy lanh làm việc theo cm2 nhân với áp lực khí nén hay dầu trên 1 cm2 nữa là ra lực nén.

----------


## nzhuhu

Em cám ơn anh Nam. Khí nén em có tìm hiểu mà em có học hành gì đâu, nó ghi là yêu cầu khí 6kg/cm2 hay gì gì đó, chả biết nữa anh Nam ơi. Khí nén mà ok thì tiện lợi hơn lắm chứ.

----------


## hung1706

Sao anh không thử xài motor vitme đùn cho dễ tính toán. Search mấy cái đồ án sinh viên "máy ép (đùn) củi trấu" là có ah. Lực 200kg thì vẫn còn dư sức mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## chanhoacompany

Bạn vào site nay xem thử , thấy cũng có bán ép thủy lực . https://www.vhtttools.com/

----------


## nzhuhu

Cám ơn anh Namcnc, em Hung1706 và bạn Chanhoa. Mình đã kiếm được cây linear actuator của thằng accuweb rồi và còn kiếm được 3 cục spindle head ko biết là BT15 hay Cat30, sẵn đây có hình nhờ mọi người xem. Hàng 3 cục, 1 cục còn tem ghi là used spindle TC49. Sẵn tiện anh em nào rành điện vui lòng cho mình hỏi làm sao cho cái motor chổi than 90vDC, 10.4 A , 1HP. Mình cần bộ nguồn làm sao cho motor chạy thật chậm nhưng công suất ko đổi, có nút điều chỉnh tốc độ công tắc đảo chiều, và độ thêm con cóc đạp chân. Mình ko biết về điện rất mong anh em chỉ giáo mua ở đâu hoặc nơi nào làm.

----------


## Nam CNC

con này là đầu BT15 độc lập được tháo ra từ cái máy brother mini nào đó , xài 2 bạc 7006C nên kéo lên 15Krpm hoạt động thoải mái nha. Nhìn 3 cái ngon quá xá , ai thích 1 em ATC thì cứ gặp bác chủ .

----------


## Ga con

Con này trục trơn có vẻ dễ chế hơn, em có 1 cái lõi con máy Howa đình đám 1 thời á, đang định chế build in mà thấy làm nhiều quá hơi ngại, hic.

Thanks.

----------


## nzhuhu

Việt Nam đá hay quá anh em ơi, xin chúc mừng Đội Tuyển. Em thấy có 1 chỗ còn vài con spindle Bt30 ( hoặc to hơn ), hình thức ok dạng độc lập luôn nhưng buồn cái là nó Bảo Dưỡng sao đó mà khi về đến Việt Nam thì cái Ty lò xo được bảo quản riêng và spindle riêng, nay thiếu cái chốt để đạp khóa nhả và ko có 3 viên bi chốt ( nơi dùng để kẹp đuôi cán Bt30 ). Mình có thể mua bi khác để gắn vào không ? Nếu thay được em xin phép lượm về cho mọi người. Ah quên nữa chứ, có 1 bãi em thấy có đầu Laser Co2 hay Fiber hoặc Plasma, nó dài hơn 6 tất, có tùm lum ống dẫn khí, anh em vui lòng hướng dẫn mình phân biệt xem nó là loại nào với. Xin chân thành cám ơn mọi người.

----------


## emptyhb

Có ảnh thì mọi người mới phán được, chứ bác miêu tả thế khó đoán lắm

----------


## nzhuhu

Đây bạn ơi, mình lấy hình trên mạng nha ngay chỗ cái ball gripper là cơ cấu kẹp mà bây giờ mất bi rồi.
Mình có 2 lượm cục này, tháo ra anh em xem hen. Dài khoảng 18cm mà có 4 bạc, đuôi 2 cái 7003c, đầu 2 cái 7004c

----------


## xi mạ niken - crom cứng

bên mình chuyên sản xuất - sữa chữa xy lanh thủy lực nha. mình tên Tuấn. ĐT 0977243550

----------

